# Vox AC4TV or Blackstar HT-5?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey everyone. I've had a Vox DA-5 for a couple of years. It's the only amp I've ever had, got it with my first guitar. It's a digital modelling type practice amp, with a bunch of effects. It's a great little amp, and I'm certainly not unhappy with it. It can do clean to distortion, but 90% of the time I have it set to a mildly overdriven "blues" setting. It also has effects like trem, chorus, reverb, delay, etc., so I've had a chance to experiment with all that.

The thing is, I'm thinking I'm missing something by not having an all-tube amp, and I am seriously thinking about getting a low-wattage tube amp.

Question #1: Do I really need a tube amp? I only play in my house, I don't gig (yet), and the DA-5 covers a lot of tones. Is it just psychological, or is there just something special and intangible about that tube sound? Am I imagining it? Is it worth pursuing?

Question #2: If I go for a tube amp, I'm considering either the Vox AC4TV or the Blackstar HT-5. For those with experience with these amps... which would you recommend? I play a Hagstrom Swede (LP-ish) and a G&L Legacy (strat). My musical tastes lean towards blues, classic rock, and jazz. I'm not a huge-distortion metaller, but I do enjoy a bit of hard rock in the vein of Queens of the Stone Age, Metallica, etc.

Question #3: Where can I buy these amps in the Toronto area (the websites of the big dealers, L&M & Steve's, don't list them.)

Question #4: Are there other amps I should consider besides those two?

--- D


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I really like the AC4, but I would recommend that you get the head/cab version so that way you'll have the girth of a 12" speaker. It sounds much better in my opinion.

If you are just rehearsing at home these days, you might want to try something like a Fender HotRod Deluxe off of CL for around the same price as an AC4... This would be loud enough for you to gig when you are ready.

If you'd like to take a look at the AC4, I think there is one in at Capsule. They recently dropped their price on it too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Blackstar is not available from any retailers in Canada. I believe someone on this forum bought one from Musicians Friend. The HT-5 is also more of a modern high gain amp. The Vox is an entirely different beast.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Check out the Blackheart Little Giant. It comes in a nice combo under $400.
I have the head version. It's great for home and playing out and takes pedals well.
Cheers


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

I really wish they offered the Blackstar in Canada, I would love to try one before buying.
All the clips online sound great, more high gain tone compared to the Blackheart and Nightrain and two channels!!!!


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

I can somewhat give input...
The somewhat because I own an AC4, but it's not the AC4TV, rather a handwired point to point AC4 based off the original schematic, meaning it has an ef86 tube as it's preamp instead of a 12ax7 and ez80 tube rectifier instead of solidstate one. 

I love the sound of my AC4, it sounds very nice when you crank it, however be forewarned that even at 4 watts it's very loud. The AC4TV is nice in that it has the 4-1-1/4 watt switch, which means you can crank it at a loewr volume (something my handwired amp doesnt have). It breaks up nicely, and with a treble booster sounds very Queen-esque, if there is such a thing. As for whether or not you should get it....I have a Vox ad15vt, which I thnk is like a DA5 but at 15 watts. I certainly love that amp, but I find myself always going back to the tube amp just because of the dynamics it gives you, as well as the warmth. 

As for where to buy it, I'm sure Long-McQuade will have one because they are vox dealers, and if not, they can order it for you. Give them a call. I know for sure Metro Sound music has the AC4TV in stock, I go to that store very often. I've played the AC4TV out there too. It's on Yonge, just north of Carleton. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input. I stopped obsessing over the choice between these two amps, and figured, for $300, how can I go wrong... so I bought the AC4TV.

I was in the shop yesterday, they had one there, it was the last one they had... I played it for about 30 seconds, and I was sold. It sounds MUCH better in real life than any clip I've heard on the internet.

So they boxed it up for me, I took it home, and I've only had an hour or so of playing with it so far, but I'm pretty pleased with the decision.

Sounds great with my single-coil G&L, and also with my humbucker Hagstrom. Totally different character with either guitar, however.

For what seems like a one-trick pony, I'm actually surprised at the variation in sound I get by varying pickups, volume, tone-knob and wattage...

I'm looking forward to playing around with it some more and figuring out how to get the sounds I want.

Also looking forward to getting some pedals, now that I have a basic tube amp to put them through. I know next to nothing about pedals, so I'm open to suggestions.

--- D


----------



## Adrian (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, I owned a Godin Velocity guitar and a Roland Cube 80 watt solid state amp. I sold both.

I ended up buying the Vox AC4TV for $300 (with tax). An amazing amp. I also ended up buying a brand new fender strat (made in California) for $1300 (with tax).

I can tell you depending on the type of music you want to play pedals go a long way. They enhance your sound but don't replace good technique.

I have a DD20 Gigadelay and a Line 6 Verbzilla Reverb pedal. I also have a Boss TU3 Chromatic tuner (which is a life saver) pedal.

The pedals are amazing. I play U2 a lot and need those tools. If you play U2 you will need a good delay pedal.

Also I am looking in a noise reduction pedal to pick up next year. With extra pedals the AC4TV will hum loudly at rest. if you want to play beyond 1/4 watt you will need a noise reduction pedal if you go with my mini rig.

All in all I paid $2000 with tax for everything. I am delighted with my system.

Next year I am going to pick up a good recorder too to record live off my vox performances.

Of course if you want to be professional and have my gear you need access to professional music tuition. I am on lick library. I would highly recommend that site.

Also I bought most of my gear through Long and McQuade.

Hope this helps. Do reply.

P.S. isn't the vox light years ahead of the solid state amps? I think so. I was going to choose between that and a blackstar and found the vox sound closer to what I like.


Adrian


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The AC4 is an awesome amp at any price, really. The fact that it comes in at barely more than half of a Blues Junior (which it kicks the crap out of) is astounding.

I'm glad you guys enjoy yours -- it's taking all my self-restraint not to buy one.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Update - a year later and I'm still loving the AC4TV. I often look at other amps, but I can't imagine needing much more for my own humble purposes. The AC4 is already too loud for my practice space, and I almost never get to 1/2 volume on the 1-watt setting. When I'm home alone I can open it up a bit more. The sounds that come out of it are great, and I've been able to dial in a few sounds that I really like. What amazes me is how different a strat-style guitar sounds from a humbucker-equipped guitar. They both sound great, but require very different tone and volume settings. 

I've got a few pedals now too. A Hydra Liquid Gain overdrive (I think an overdrive is a must for this amp), an MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay (no fancy digital unit, but the analog sound is rich, and I can get U2-style repeats as well as some reverb), and most recently a Boss RC-2 Loopstation. So, I've got a few bases covered, and I find the AC4 is doing everything I need it to do. Fantastic for a practice amp, and if I was more into recording I think it would be great for that as well.

Only thing I would wish for would be a headphone-out jack. But nothing's perfect.

--- D


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...blackstar amps are available at kaos music in toronto.

i bought my ht-5 head there. i prefer this amp because the distortion channel is astounding and because it has an fx loop, which is essential for me.

i also play a g&l legacy.




Robert1950 said:


> The Blackstar is not available from any retailers in Canada. I believe someone on this forum bought one from Musicians Friend. The HT-5 is also more of a modern high gain amp. The Vox is an entirely different beast.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...blackstar amps are available at kaos music in toronto.


That's good to know. It took long enough for someone in Canada to pick these up.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

They are also available at Tapestrymusic.com

Blackstar Amplifiers


----------

